# Engine question. anyone know about XF code?



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

My 69 has a 455 engine code XF, according to the guy who I bought from, out of a 69 Grand Prix. Has something called 64 heads on it. It also had a cracked holley manifold on it, but I have a new edelbrock that should be at my mechanics this am. It coughed out the intake gasket and was running lean enought to knock on acceleration. I'm guessing 1 to 2 fouled out cylinders, my mech thinks the new manifold and good tune up should take care of it and have it running smooth or not, maybe a rebuild is in order. Anyway, tell me about the engine if anyone knows anything? Is it worth a rebuild if it's toast?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The XF 455 was from 1970, 370hp, high output. Most definitely worth rebuilding providing the block is still good......

XF B-body 70 455 370 Turbo 400 L-75 1x4 9799140 4 HO 

Here's the info on the heads:
1970 455 360,370HP(GTO,GP) 64 2.11/1.77 87cc


----------

